# Can't talk to another ETL unless she/he is my direct manager?



## simplymainer (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi

Is this a new rule? I used to call other ETLs via phone and requested for extra hours.

And now lately.. HR won't hand the call to the other ETLs unless he is / she is my direct manager.

I'm confused. Why call me and ask for my asistance to help out another department that I'm not in when they don't even let me talk to that ETL of the same department?

I don't understand. Does this happen in your areas as well?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 23, 2021)

Not at my store. My etl's communicate with each other & know which tm's want hours & wont call off. They leave a message, call back.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 23, 2021)

Without more details, it sounds like you got obnoxious about asking for shifts.  Or you picked up a shift and then called off.  Stop calling and talk to people in person.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 23, 2021)

Your post is a little confusing were you calling other ETL’s asking for hours or were they calling you asking you to work and you were just returning there call. I would maybe ask the other ETL’s if it’s ok that you call and ask for hours.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 24, 2021)

Are you calling the store or their cell phone?


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 25, 2021)

All ‘extra’ hours ‘added’ to the schedule must go through our SD now.  We are trying to stick to a strict, under budget, schedule.  With very few call-out replacements/adds.  Our ETL’s don’t ADD hours right now.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 25, 2021)

Yikes.  We can't add enough and are being told to hire.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 25, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Yikes.  We can't add enough and are being told to hire.


Same. We're smashing sales again and we cannot get our shifts filled for the life of us.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 25, 2021)

Op hasn’t been back since the night this was posted.


----------

